# Is it possible to edit the EFI for Windows icon?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

As you can see here, I added some pretty cool icons to the drive partitions.










But in the _startup disk selection_ of the EFI, the Windows icon is static, it doesn't change. It's just the regular boring icon.










Is there a way to change this in the Terminal?


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Also attempting to do this. Haven't found a hack yet

I used Tuxera NTFS to access write permssion on the Windows icon, but it's not changed the boot icon.
Any chance of a link to your icons......nicer than mine ;-)

Incidently, what do you use to image/backuo your windows 7 partition? Winclone?

Thanks


----------

